# heart bypass?



## tag1260 (Jan 24, 2021)

Anyone riding after heart bypass surgery? Doc says start slow. Not sure what that means though!!!!


----------



## Mratomix (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know anything about heart bypass surgery, but I wish you a speedy recovery and I think you're badass for riding. Keep on brother!


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Good luck with your recovery!!


----------



## Tony b (Jan 31, 2021)

Watch the documentary..."flatline to finish line"


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

In general it means don't try to do too much time or intensity too quickly. Plan easy short rides to start, and if you don't feel good before riding, or during riding, don't continue. You can make a plan to build back up your workload, but be prepared to change that plan if your body isn't playing along.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

*Disclaimer!* *I am NOT a doctor, not even close on any level of the imagination. I am only sharing MY experience, which is not assumed to have been under the direction of any medical professional.*

Listen to your body!

Everyone's recovery is going to be different, and I feel a lot has to do with what condition you're in before a bypass. I was surprised with needing a double bypass out of the blue. Totally hidden symptoms. Anyway... I freaked because I was under the impression I'd be in the hospital for a long while, then laying around incapacitated for a while, etc. This was all based on others I've seen go though a bypass. In my case, I had my surgery on a Thursday early AM, was sent home on Sunday (in time for lunch), back to work on Tuesday (Monday was holiday). Yeah, I guess I was lucky, and refused to sit around doing nothing (very impatient personality here).

I was told to stay off the bike until chest/ribcage has time to heal. My Doc knew what I did for daily fun (mountain biking - he's seen the scars  ), so his concern was crashing. I immediately (second day at home) started daily morning slow jogging (3 miles, 4-5 miles by the end of the 1st week). Stiches didn't like too much movement. Gave the ribcage two weeks to heal (after a follow-up x-ray), then started riding on the road. Waited another couple of weeks before hitting trails, but kept it mild (XC trails) for a couple more weeks, again to avoid crashing and damaging the healing ribcage. I was back to completely normal aggressive riding something like a little over six weeks. HOWEVER... in my case, they used a blood vessel from my forearm, not a leg. I assume there might be more immediate healing if you need to healing on a leg trauma before jogging/riding.

As for the pump itself... You will feel what it's thinking and doing. I think there's a natural heightened sensitivity that kicks in after the trauma of a bypass. It's obvious that you need to take things easy at first. Tell your Doc what you intend to do.

Attitude goes along way!

Good luck with your recovery!

*Disclaimer!* *I am NOT a doctor, not even close on any level of the imagination. I am only sharing MY experience, which is not assumed to have been under the direction of any medical professional.*


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

I had open heart surgery at 35. Below is my earlier thread which hopefully contains many useful responses: 








Sternum healing time after open heart surgery?


For those of you who have had open heart surgery, how long did it take your sternum to heal well enough that you could ride on mellow terrain (fire roads, mild single track)?




www.mtbr.com


----------



## tag1260 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks. A lot of good info. I'm actually 3 months out so should be fine. My biggest problem is that I've had absolutely nothing my entire life until now. So I'm running a little bit nervous about it. My mental attitude has been what I sometimes think is too great about it so otherwise my life only slowed down for a month or so but i do sometimes stop and say should I be doing this?


----------



## sanokano (Jun 2, 2009)

a year ago I had a heart attack while riding, passed out coming down my favorite trail at highlands, at 60yo i thought i was in the best shape of my life but little did I know I was not. 2 stents 2 days in the hospital, and good to go. It didn't take long after that I realized my confidence in my body was shattered. My doctor recommended the 12-week cardiac rehab at my hospital which I enrolled in. the first class was excellent this was 2 x a week and I really looked forward to going they helped me every step of the way and slowly got my confidence to where I was able to get back riding. these people to me were a godsend I owe my life to them. I can only what's going through your head. I found to really listen to what your body is telling you especially when your get tired, for lack of sleep, is not good. I wish you the best.


----------



## Bazzer68 (Feb 24, 2021)

I had a four way done in 07 and I have intermittently ridden local trails since then. I currently trying to ride every other day. Oh, I'm seventy six. my cardiologist says go ahead and ride. the worst of it is Ive been diagnosed with stage four prostrate cancer. I figure one of them will get me sooner or later and I intend to have some enjoyment in the meantime, so my advice is to go ahead and ride, you don't know what is around the corner , ask Tiger Woods if that's true,


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

tag1260 said:


> Anyone riding after heart bypass surgery? Doc says start slow. Not sure what that means though!!!!


I had a Myocardial Infarction and subsequent surgery in 2014. Returning to my bike addiction was challenging as I had very low strength and endurance flew the coop! 
Starting slow is going to happen, like it or not! Getting your bike outta park will present a challege early on and you will notice improvement with each ride into the days to come. Tangible results! Take your time, do so in moderation but... Yup, the infamous but... Listen carefully to your body, it will speak volumes if you are listening.

Moderation during recovery. Your doc will let you know when you can turn up the heat and when you can do whatever you want. Your bike is well schooled in cardiac therapy, so you are in good hands!

Meanwhile, speedy recovery, my friend, speedy recovery.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

tag1260 said:


> Anyone riding after heart bypass surgery? Doc says start slow. Not sure what that means though!!!!


By profession I'm a clinical exercise physiologist. I've spent over 20 years running cardiac rehabilitation programs. In general just start slow like everyone else has said. Going harder doesn't mean you'll recover faster, usually if you go to hard too soon you actually slow down the recovery process.

How do you know if you're doing too much too soon? Listen to your body. Mild fatigue is OK, mild to moderate generalized soreness is OK, feeling massively wiped out after exertion is *not OK*. That's your body telling you it wasn't ready for what you just did. Back off the intensity a bit and give it a few days before you attempt that level of exertion again.

Unless you're a total rock head, it's pretty hard to do so much physical exertion that you injure yourself, especially now that 12 weeks have passed and the sternum is healed. A reasonable person would get tired and want to quit long before injury occurs.

Shameless plug for my profession: if you haven't enrolled in a cardiac rehabilitation program yet, I would strongly suggest it. There's a 25% reduction in cardiovascular mortality and 31% reduction in rehospitalization over five years based solely on whether someone attended cardiac rehabilitation or not.


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

I’m 53 and had a quadruple bypass 4 months ago. I have had an elevated heartbeat and arrhythmia ever since. Until the last couple weeks I never thought I would do any serious biking (didn’t feel like it either) but despite a huge reduction in my fitness, I want to get back on my singlespeed and baby step my way back. In April I’ll have an ablation procedure to hopefully settle the arrhythmia. Hopefully I have a chance to get back my condition after the procedure. Theoretically, with all my arteries fixed I should feel even better but my cardiologist isn’t making promises. Although I am grateful to simply be alive, I am cautiously hopeful and praying for a full recovery.


----------



## tag1260 (Jan 24, 2021)

Good luck. I went through a cardiac rehab and was given the go by my doctor. I'm riding all road right now and while for some my goal is low I have set a goal of just 5 miles by the end of summer. If I feel good enough I'll raise that as I go.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

1 gram to 2 grams of Vitamin-C 2 to 3 times a day will go a long way to preventing atherosclerosis and could help with reversing. Prevents LDL oxidation and protects the endothelial linings of the blood vessels. 








Vitamin C inhibits the calcification process in human vascular smooth muscle cells


Vascular calcification is a pathophysiological process that is associated with coronary atherosclerosis, and is a prognostic marker of cardiovascular morbidity and mortality. The process of arterial wall calcification is triggered and accompanied by pro-osteogenic ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Megadose Vitamin C Therapy In Cardiovascular Disease


Read the latest research about megadose Vitamin C and how it can help with cardiovascular disease and many other health ailments.



www.drlamcoaching.com


----------

